# Vaportrail fail???



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Why wouldn't you talk to them, I'm sure they will fix it with a simple phone call...


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Why wouldn't you talk to them, I'm sure they will fix it with a simple phone call...


I will on monday, just wondering if anyone else had the same trouble. Not sure I should trust a company that cannot measure properly and confirm the length to be correct before shipping. Could be a simple mistake, lack of proper order checking or no quality assurance testing. If it is a single instance then I can trust that reordering will fix the issue. Otherwise perhaps I should return the entire order and get my strings elsewhere. As of now wasting two weeks for shipping and now another at least week to get the proper string means I am out of the next local tournament. Hopefully that is the only one I miss.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Vaportrail is a standup company. I am sure they will make it right by you. It will probably take less time to talk on them then it did to make the post you made.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Vaportrail is a standup company. I am sure they will make it right by you. It will probably take less time to talk on them then it did to make the post you made.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be correct if I were able to call them. However since they are a small company they are closed and have no weekend contact. Thus increasing the delay in getting the proper strings. A stand up company would have measured the string after the serving and prior to packaging to verify they were shipping the proper string. Just to be sure that it was not my mistake:

Qty	Item	Options	Price
1	Binary Cam complete String set
Item # 53	Color 1: BLUE
Color 2: BLACK
serving color: BLUE
string material: VTX
string length: 62 3/4
control cable length: 30 3/8
BOW/MAKE: MATHEWS
BOW MODEL: MR7
$92.00 USD
Amount $92.00 USD


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I am a big fan of Vapor trail they will make it right just give them a call, I have dealt with Them for many transactions including talking to them the first time I changed strings they were extremely helpful and walked me through the process for quite some time on the phone great company give them a chance


----------



## buckshot270 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have dealt with vaportrail a few times also and always had top notch service and their strings are very well made


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

xrenox said:


> That might be correct if I were able to call them. However since they are a small company they are closed and have no weekend contact. Thus increasing the delay in getting the proper strings. A stand up company would have measured the string after the serving and prior to packaging to verify they were shipping the proper string. Just to be sure that it was not my mistake:
> 
> Qty	Item	Options	Price
> 1	Binary Cam complete String set
> ...


I thought mr7 was a two cam bow?


----------



## mjsteps (Jun 2, 2012)

I just had some put on my bow. No problems. I would give them a call, they are good folks to deal with.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Joseph McCluske said:


> I thought mr7 was a two cam bow?


It is!

Qty	Item	Options	Price
*1	Binary Cam complete String set*
Item # 53	Color 1: BLUE
Color 2: BLACK
serving color: BLUE
string material: VTX
string length: 62 3/4
control cable length: 30 3/8
BOW/MAKE: MATHEWS
BOW MODEL: MR7
$92.00 USD
Amount $92.00 USD



Hutch


----------



## Bowstring Store (Sep 25, 2012)

VT will get you taken care of. We all have something slip through the cracks from time to time


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is not one company out there that has made a string the wrong length by mistake.....Everyone has done it before. 

Call them and get it taken care of....yes it sucks but in the grand scheme of things it's not really that big of a deal.


----------



## Radbowhunter (Jan 31, 2011)

I got a set from them. One cable wasn't served quite right. Talked with Jarrod there. He asked me to send my old strings. They sent me a complete new set when all I needed was one cable. Good customer service imo. 
Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Board Express


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks all for the input. I found Vaportrail through these forums and had heard nothing but good things from them. Wish they would at least answer a bloody email on the weekends and let me know they can ship one overnight. However, since I have to wait till Monday to even get a reply and already missing one tournament as well as will miss 3 weeks of shooting over this order I am going to order a set of strings elsewhere. If I did not NEED the strings when I ordered this would not be a issue however I ordered these because my strings had multiple broken strands pop out under the serving. I caution all archers to be careful using Vaportrail for orders you need right the first time. The lack of any form of customer service after hours, on weekends and long delay in making and receiving the order adds a +1 in my book to Mathews Genuine Bowstrings.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

If you can compare Matthews Stings(junk) to VT or 90%of the custom string makers out there then I see your perspective...and there is nothing anyone on here will say anything to console you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

they will take care of you without a doubt, and you will prob have string at your door 2-3 days after you call them..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

xrenox said:


> Thanks all for the input. I found Vaportrail through these forums and had heard nothing but good things from them. Wish they would at least answer a bloody email on the weekends and let me know they can ship one overnight. However, since I have to wait till Monday to even get a reply and already missing one tournament as well as will miss 3 weeks of shooting over this order I am going to order a set of strings elsewhere. If I did not NEED the strings when I ordered this would not be a issue however I ordered these because my strings had multiple broken strands pop out under the serving. I caution all archers to be careful using Vaportrail for orders you need right the first time. The lack of any form of customer service after hours, on weekends and long delay in making and receiving the order adds a +1 in my book to Mathews Genuine Bowstrings.


I love customers like this....email or call any business when they are closed and see how fast you get a response :chortle: 

Let me yell at my kids teacher because I emailed her Fri night and didn't hear back till Monday.

Dang it... I need help from Benelli and it's Fri after 5:00....nobody can help me till Monday. Do you get pissed at a store when you get there after they close also?

How big do you think Vapor Trail is? 

I know it sucks that your string was the wrong size.....but good lord. Even if they were open....guess what. They still wouldn't get you strings any faster since you didn't post this till after 5 yesterday...a Sat and today is Sun. :chortle:

and for the record....Mathews strings suck in comparison to just about every custom set out there.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Brown Hornet said:


> I love customers like this....email or call any business when they are closed and see how fast you get a response :chortle:
> 
> Let me yell at my kids teacher because I emailed her Fri night and didn't hear back till Monday.
> 
> ...



Your right they are perhaps a small company. Perhaps a larger one would have a person to answer emails on the weekend. Also perhaps a larger company could hire people who can read measurements on string jigs. Custom string 4 1/4" too short, Mathews string off the shelf right the first time. Guess I do not see your comparison on how custom could be better.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

They got your string wrong we get it...and you where just waiting for this to contribute to AT, whats this like your second thread ever? They made a mistake it happens, you call and email them in Friday night of a holiday weekend and your pissed no one is there to take you call...woe is you.
I guess it gets really tedious when common denominator to a new member is there first few posts is to bash a company or person....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

Good thing you are not human, I can see you you never made a simple mistake like this! I think you should relax, call during business hours and see what happens. I make my own strings and amazingly enough I was re-string a bow with strings I made a few months ago for my Hoyt and guess what I made the buss cable 1" too long. Sometimes it happens!!


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Have purchased over 4000 dollars in gear from these forums and found VT through these forums. Thought forum users should know to be careful when ordering strings from VT that their website is wrong. They are not committed to the customers and ensuring high quality product. As this order shows.

Takes what 5 seconds to measure and verify a length before shipping? Can't do that how can we trust the rest of the product.

How in your opinion does how many post one has made have anything to with their issue. Should I wait till I post a lot of jarble before I warn readers of company failures? How about the no less than a dozen reports from others and two from the bow shop I ordered Mathews strings from mean nothing because we have not posted miles of meaningless gab first. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

In defense of VT, they close early on Friday. I used to work for a dealer that only used VT. Their CS was spectacular. We did avg
10-12 strings/day. Very rare to have a problem.


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

xrenox said:


> Have purchased over 4000 dollars in gear from these forums and found VT through these forums. Thought forum users should know to be careful when ordering strings from VT that their website is wrong. They are not committed to the customers and ensuring high quality product. As this order shows.
> 
> Takes what 5 seconds to measure and verify a length before shipping? Can't do that how can we trust the rest of the product.
> 
> ...


Your working on all that meaningless garbage now my friend, Chill out and give them a chance to make it good.. EVERYBODY makes mistakes every once in a while..man your really going to be pissed if they are closed on Monday for presidents day huh?:banghead:


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Lets see you throw the same crap excuse on something other than archery equipment. Order a part for your car that comes in wrong and leaves you afoot for three weeks and be chill about it.

Not interested in them making it right. Notifying fellow readers to the issue and replacing my strings with MGB like I should have in the first place. I wouldn't trust the cables or the new strings either. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

xrenox said:


> Lets see you throw the same crap excuse on something other than archery equipment. Order a part for your car that comes in wrong and leaves you afoot for three weeks and be chill about it.
> 
> Not interested in them making it right. Notifying fellow readers to the issue and replacing my strings with MGB like I should have in the first place. I wouldn't trust the cables or the new strings either.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


Being as I am an ASE certified mechanic you couldn't have picked a better example...It happens ALL THE TIME it's called life. Parts boxed wrong, parts get shipped wrong. Brand new parts bad out of the box.It's called life.... And the VT strings are a BY far superior product.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I used to shoot vapor trail and had nothing but good luck with them. If your out 3 weeks your in the wrong I know they typically have strings out the door and to the customer in 4-5 days. 

As far as custom strings go they blow Mathews strings out of the water.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Took two weeks to get the first set. A week to get replacements. That's three total. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

xrenox said:


> Took two weeks to get the first set. A week to get replacements. That's three total.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


Why did it take 2 weeks? Pm Ears on here maybe he is on during the weekend


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Not sure. I wasn't surprised over the long shipping. Just the wrong length after such a delay. I expected it to take time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

There is always 3 sides to a story his side her side the truth

Also customers tend to think all companies work 7 days a week
Yes I own and run a serviced based company (I fix high end watches) people tend to forget when you say 21 business days that means 21 days mon -fri. Not sat or Sunday.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Mikenmel08 said:


> Being as I am an ASE certified mechanic you couldn't have picked a better example...It happens ALL THE TIME it's called life. Parts boxed wrong, parts get shipped wrong. Brand new parts bad out of the box.It's called life.... And the VT strings are a BY far superior product.


At this point I really don't care if they ever open their doors again. But maybe this will help out another reader or sway VT into doing a better job at QA.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

While I'll be the first to admit I'm not a vaportrail fan I have to stand up for a fellow string builder. They are no small company in the world of string builders. I would say they're top 10 if not top 5 when it comes to size and quantity. Mistakes happen in strings and everyday in life. To get on here and bash them for not answering emails on the weekend is just insane. They will get you taken care of Monday...just the same as they would if they answered an email on Saturday or Sunday. I hope you won't blame them for the post office being closed tomorrow too.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Vapor Trail is the company that got me started building my own strings. My one & only order took 3 weeks, was the wrong color and the wrong length. 

I understand your frustration & recommend that you learn to build your own strings. That way you avoid the hassles of buying new strings until you find someone you can depend on. In a pinch you can have a new set on your bow in a few hours.

Allen


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

aread said:


> Vapor Trail is the company that got me started building my own strings. My one & only order took 3 weeks, was the wrong color and the wrong length.
> 
> I understand your frustration & recommend that you learn to build your own strings. That way you avoid the hassles of buying new strings until you find someone you can depend on. In a pinch you can have a new set on your bow in a few hours.
> 
> Allen


I have made a few strings years ago, but your point is spot on. I don't believe any company should be 4 1/4 inch off on a string and actually "ship that string". While making strings the wrong length do happen. Making them the wrong length and sending that to the customer is another problem entirely. 

I need to get some strings for now to make at least the tournament in two weeks as this coming weekends tournament is now out of the question. However once I get them in I may look at buying a jig and making my own strings. That way as you said at least I know I will get the right strings.

I am not bashing them for not answering emails on weekends I am bashing a company that 'and I quote':


*Jarrod is known for being an extreme perfectionist when it comes to archery. This translates into a deep commitment to VTA customers who want to spend their time shooting and not working on their equipment. *

*Quality, integrity, and customer service are his top priorities because he believes that VTA customers deserve the very best for their hard earned dollars.*

Seriously if it did not take but a few seconds to verify a order before packaging I could see the problem. However it would have taken seconds to check the length before packaging. I can see a 1/4" being a oops but 4 and 1/4" is a " what the hell were you thinking" Mistakes do happen but since I started this thread I have gotten a lot of other reports of the same problem. As well as several from bowshops having delt with the strings and them being wrong. My own local PRO shop has had two other instances out of the TWO other vaportrail strings they have tried to install. 

Look for my limbdriver to be posted in the forsale section as well. I won't use anything VTA after this. QAD here I come.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

xrenox said:


> I have made a few strings years ago, but your point is spot on. I don't believe any company should be 4 1/4 inch off on a string and actually "ship that string". While making strings the wrong length do happen. Making them the wrong length and sending that to the customer is another problem entirely.
> 
> I need to get some strings for now to make at least the tournament in two weeks as this coming weekends tournament is now out of the question. However once I get them in I may look at buying a jig and making my own strings. That way as you said at least I know I will get the right strings.
> 
> ...


Violin playing in the background. 
You must have gotten an A++ in high school drama class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

trial153 said:


> Violin playing in the background.
> You must have gotten an A++ in high school drama class.
> 
> 
> ...



I take my archery, time, and money seriously. If you don't I am sorry for your misses, waste, and lack of.


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, look for a bash fest when his QAD freezes up. Give me a break. Some people's children.


----------



## Ha Ha (Jan 9, 2013)

A hunting club friend and some here on AT recommended VT strings..............my local archery shop ordered my VT strings for my Destroyer 340 on Tuesday February 5 they arrived Friday February 8.......... made my bow faster and noticeably quieter than the factory string........ I'm very happy with my choice to use VT........ btw my archery shop also recommends VT and says they have great customer service.


----------



## Ha Ha (Jan 9, 2013)

anathema2208 said:


> Well, look for a bash fest when his QAD freezes up. Give me a break. Some people's children.


or worse..... his rage deploys in flight....lol


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Talk to Ears here on at, he will take care of you and have new strings rushed to you asap. I have had nothing but great, top notch experience with vaportrail products and their customer service. If they did make a mistake they will make it right. Iam sure you are perfect and have never made a mistake either. You are the first person i have seen bash vaportrail on here.


----------



## BlueElite (Aug 15, 2010)

We used to use vaportrail at our shop. The good thing is we almost always had our orders in less then a week but we were always getting wrong lengths and incorrect colors. They always took care of the issues fast but it got to be too much for us and we had to switch to another supplier. I think they worry more about getting orders our quickly and the the attention to detail suffers. From what I've read on here it seems that they subcontract alot of their orders out to others so that would explain alot of the issues.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2

This sums up my inbox on facebook as well. Perhaps my delay in shipping is the mistake which I am not bashing as I expected it honestly. However the shipment of wrong strings by size or color does seem the norm.

Be warned that when you get your VT stings in you should measure and do QA yourself. Don't tear down your bow and find out the hard way like I did.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

xrenox said:


> I take my archery, time, and money seriously. If you don't I am sorry for your misses, waste, and lack of.


Since your archery time is so serious maybe now you'll have a back up string hanging while the string on your bow is still good. Than you wouldn't have to bash someone for making a mistake or taking a weekend off to be with there family.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

New bow purchased here on at or would have had one already!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

So have you talked to anyone at VT today since they are probably open now? Or are you going to give them a chance to stand behind their product? I would guess if you told them the situation you were in you would probably be put on the top of the list with expidited delivery. But my guess is that you won't even try since they seem to be such a horribly run company that only produces crap products. Personally, if I were a part of VT and saw this thread, I'd replace the mistake you received with a high quality product, then tell you to piss off.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Gunner7800 said:


> So have you talked to anyone at VT today since they are probably open now? Or are you going to give them a chance to stand behind their product? I would guess if you told them the situation you were in you would probably be put on the top of the list with expidited delivery. But my guess is that you won't even try since they seem to be such a horribly run company that only produces crap products. Personally, if I were a part of VT and saw this thread, I'd replace the mistake you received with a high quality product, then tell you to piss off.


And that would be fine as I would not put the product on my bow to begin with. If they cannot measure how can I be sure they can tie the ends properly, serve properly or do anything else. They obviously have the right to tell me to piss off, and they probably did to the other 13 people I know now who have had the same issue, as well as the multiple shops show in these threads as well as my own local shop that will not support VT because of these issues which obviously are not being corrected.

I did call and left a message, sent two emails and contacted them through facebook. Ball is in their court but they DO NOT have to replace the strings at this point. This order is done and finished in my book. I am not trying for free strings or anything else just notify future potential customers to be cautious when ordering strings from VT.


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow...what a thread!!! 

While I understand your frustration, I'm a little set back by your tone and how you're trying to handle this. I'm not sure what job you have, but when we're not open, we can't build a string or take care of an issue when we're not at the shop. I personally didn't get an email from you, but if you emailed the website or another person, I haven't heard about it yet. I'm a little confused about the accusations, as when I just went to check the order, I found you may have been mistaken on a few things.

You ordered the set through our website, and your initial order was wrong. You ordered a binary cam set, which was not what you needed for the MR7. There is a place to order the system for an MR7, but I can understand how you may have been confused. These systems are hard to order, as you have yokes as well. We have customers make this mistake from time to time, but we always call first to make sure they truly ordered exactly what they needed (often times, they don't really even know). We attempted to contact you immediately (you listed a different/wrong number on your contact information, I'm not for sure, as I wasn't the one to handle it, but the number you listed is crossed out and a new one is written in), and we waited for you to get back to us to see if you wanted the yokes as well. Upon hearing back from you later, we went ahead and built the yokes as well, then credited you back the shipping because we combined this order with another order you placed for some replacement launcher blades (helped you out by not making you pay shipping twice).

The initial order was placed on February 7th, and after the delays, the order was shipped on February 11th. Right now orders are shipping same day, but this was obviously an exception because we wanted to make sure you got the CORRECT set (with the yokes) that you ordered. So, as for two weeks in shipping, it hasn't even been two weeks since the initial order was placed. If you received them last week, it would have been a week from when you placed the order. Not sure where you came up with that number of two weeks. 

Was the string the incorrect length?? Yes, this is possible. I obviously won't know until I see them, but I'm more than happy/willing to get you fixed up. If it was a mistake on our end, we will fix it immediately and without a problem. But like I said, until I see the strings and talk with the builder, I won't know exactly what the issue is. 

To answer a few things you brought up:

*"While making strings the wrong length do happen. Making them the wrong length and sending that to the customer is another problem entirely."* Do you honestly think we would DELIBERATELY send you something the wrong length? Do you really think we would measure something and say "It's the wrong length by 4 1/4", but we'll send it out anyway and hope he doesn't notice"? This is not how we built this company, and this is not why we're considered to be one of the best string companies out there. We, along with most all of the other string builders in the industry, have more integrity and respect than this. 

*At this point I really don't care if they ever open their doors again.* If we don't open our doors again, how can we get your problem fixed up? This entire thread has grown over the weekend, when most every single company is closed. Furthermore, it's a holiday weekend, but we're still open today. We are open from 7:30 (at the LATEST) until 5 every day except Friday, where we are open until 3pm. 


*I am not bashing them for not answering emails on weekends I am bashing a company that 'and I quote':* This confuses me, as earlier in the thread you stated: *Wish they would at least answer a bloody email on the weekends and let me know they can ship one overnight. However, since I have to wait till Monday to even get a reply and already missing one tournament as well as will miss 3 weeks of shooting over this order I am going to order a set of strings elsewhere.* Later, you stated: *Your right they are perhaps a small company. Perhaps a larger one would have a person to answer emails on the weekend* Again, I apologize that I don't work 7 days a week all year.....we only work 12-14 hour days 7 days a week from early July through October... Our hours are clearly posted on our facebook page, where you also chose to bash the company. 

*Thought forum users should know to be careful when ordering strings from VT that their website is wrong. They are not committed to the customers and ensuring high quality product. As this order shows.
Takes what 5 seconds to measure and verify a length before shipping? Can't do that how can we trust the rest of the product.* That's odd. While I don't claim that every single product that leaves is perfect, I DO CLAIM that it is very rare that we have issues. Out of the hundreds of strings sets that go out DAILY, we have less than .5% of customers with issues. And, many times this is either the customer ordering the wrong thing (which is COMPLETLEY understandable, as this is a very complicated and confusing process, which all string builders on here can attest for), not fully understanding what system is on their bow, ordering the wrong colors, or other simple mistakes that we always take care of right away. Are there problems? Yes, every company has occasional problems. Find me some that don't and I'll be impressed. 

To come on here and repeatedly talk down a company before you have even given them a chance to make things right is extremely irresponsible and reckless. I'm not saying this just b/c it's with us. If it was with Winner's Choice, 60X, America's Best, JBK, etc etc etc ANY of the string builders out there, I would have piped up on this one and called you out on it. There are a GREAT deal of GREAT string makers on this site, other sites, and everywhere in the industry. All of the one's I listed, along with many others, build great strings and I'm sure all have problems just as every other company in any industry does. 

With all this being said, I would be more than happy to get this fixed for you right away. If you call us up this morning, once we determine the issue we'll have the correct replacement out the door today. Without talking to you, we can't fix the problem. Without SEEING the problem, we can't determine what the problem is and who we need to speak with about it. 

I'm hoping you can get this all worked out. If you choose to receive a refund, that is completely understandable, too. Just send us the strings back and we'll credit your paypal account as soon as we receive them and determine that there is indeed an issue.....


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

My personal email is [email protected] if you prefer to work directly with me to get this issue fixed up.


----------



## slicker (Mar 12, 2009)

we get tons of strings from vaportrail for our shop....always first class service and if ever an issue it is solved quickly and professionaly....I dont trust ordering anything on a website when there are too many variables that come into play--------its always easier to call in and speak with a person.....


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Sum up:
*you listed a different/wrong number on your contact information*
That was automatic information from paypal, the email address with the order was correct!!! Which you never once used.

*Do you honestly think we would DELIBERATELY send you something the wrong length?*
No I think you DELIBERATELY did not QA your product and measure to verify length before shipping as this thread has shown is more than a occasional mistake.


*Your right they are perhaps a small company. Perhaps a larger one would have a person to answer emails on the weekend*
Still fine with you not being open on weekends, not mad at all that people take days off as we all do. However if one would have QA a product the entire issue would be moot would it not?

*If we don't open our doors again, how can we get your problem fixed up?*
Problem fixed, no worries.

*To come on here and repeatedly talk down a company before you have even given them a chance to make things right is extremely irresponsible and reckless.*
Not as irresponsible and reckless as shipping incorrect length strings, what seems repeatedly. 

Either way, I am done with this issue. This thread has served it's purpose.


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm sincerely glad you got your problem fixed......


----------



## BDZ65 (May 20, 2004)

I am not sure what the "real" purpose of this thread was, but in my opinion you could have handled this with a lot more integrity!


----------



## Ohbowhunter815 (Jul 19, 2010)

xrenox said:


> I have made a few strings years ago, but your point is spot on. I don't believe any company should be 4 1/4 inch off on a string and actually "ship that string". While making strings the wrong length do happen. Making them the wrong length and sending that to the customer is another problem entirely.
> 
> I need to get some strings for now to make at least the tournament in two weeks as this coming weekends tournament is now out of the question. However once I get them in I may look at buying a jig and making my own strings. That way as you said at least I know I will get the right strings.
> 
> ...





Sell that limbdriver to me for $25, that will really make VT mad. lol


----------



## tinyocnor (Oct 23, 2011)

They ship they're strings in 3 business days or less. Why did you wait until your old ones were so bad that you couldn't put them back on and not miss your tournament? I will agree with this(not Really), I called Matthew's and believe it or not they weren't open on saturday either, LOL.


----------



## tinyocnor (Oct 23, 2011)

If you beat a dead horse you still have a dead horse. Sounds like they were the stand up guys and more than happy to fix the issue, you on the other hand still have a dead horse!


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Does this guy get the 'Biggest Whiney Baby Award' for the month of February? I do believe so


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think this is a very immature response to a problem. I have had problems with products before from various companies. Before I go ranting and raving for something I always call the company and see what they are willing to do to help me out. They always make me happy and resolve the problem. This is the kind of review of a company that when I see I read it, decide this is probably not a true reflection of the company and throw it to the way side. I hope you find a string you are pleased with.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

xrenox said:


> Have purchased over 4000 dollars in gear from these forums and found VT through these forums. Thought forum users should know to be careful when ordering strings from VT that their website is wrong. They are not committed to the customers and ensuring high quality product. As this order shows.
> 
> Takes what 5 seconds to measure and verify a length before shipping? Can't do that how can we trust the rest of the product.
> 
> ...


I believe the proper order of things to do would be:

1. Contact the manufacture and notify them of the error.
2. Post the results of their response, good or bad. 

Giving any company a bad rap before giving them the chance to address the problem is probably not the fairest way to handle these things...


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

*You ordered a binary cam set, which was not what you needed for the MR7. There is a place to order the system for an MR7, but I can understand how you may have been confused.*

That entire piece is totally untrue. Of your choices the binary cam set I ordered was the CLOSEST POSSIBLE to my bow. There is NO CHOICE FOR ONE STRING, TWO CONTROL AND TWO Y. Lets set facts straight.




tinyocnor said:


> They ship they're strings in 3 business days or less. Why did you wait until your old ones were so bad that you couldn't put them back on and not miss your tournament? I will agree with this(not Really), I called Matthew's and believe it or not they weren't open on saturday either, LOL.


If you read back, you'll see why. I won't do the reading for you. The Mathews dealer and the warehouse were open satarday where I did get the strings ordered from. Thanks though.



jmann28 said:


> Does this guy get the 'Biggest Whiney Baby Award' for the month of February? I do believe so


Thanks!!!



yotebuster1200 said:


> I think this is a very immature response to a problem. I have had problems with products before from various companies. Before I go ranting and raving for something I always call the company and see what they are willing to do to help me out. They always make me happy and resolve the problem. This is the kind of review of a company that when I see I read it, decide this is probably not a true reflection of the company and throw it to the way side. I hope you find a string you are pleased with.


Obviously how you would handle the issue differs, and your obviously ok with inferior products. Great!!
Thanks for your concern.



BDZ65 said:


> I am not sure what the "real" purpose of this thread was, but in my opinion you could have handled this with a lot more integrity!


Lets not talk about integrity when we are discussing lack of measuring or customer service 'before shipment'.



EPLC said:


> I believe the proper order of things to do would be:
> 
> 1. Contact the manufacture and notify them of the error.
> 2. Post the results of their response, good or bad.
> ...


Agian your idea of fair and mine seem to differ, as well as if this was my product someone had sent 2 emails and and left no less than two voicemails. I wouldn't worry about having them call me!!!


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Rick did call and leave a message I called him back to confirm but appears they made strings for the wrong bow. *headsmack* Which sounds iffy since Mathews has no string thats 58 1/2, though he said it had shrunk from 59 1/8 to the packaged 58 1/2. Sounds strange but I will give him the benefit of the doubt. Either way strings are in the mail back to VT, lesson learned the hard way. If you need it right the first time go factory!!! If you have time to 'experiment' then try the smaller custom builders.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

xrenox said:


> Rick did call and leave a message I called him back to confirm but appears they made strings for the wrong bow. *headsmack* Which sounds iffy since Mathews has no string thats 58 1/2, though he said it had shrunk from 59 1/8 to the packaged 58 1/2. Sounds strange but I will give him the benefit of the doubt. Either way strings are in the mail back to VT, lesson learned the hard way. If you need it right the first time go factory!!! If you have time to 'experiment' then try the smaller custom builders.


I belive that strings are measured under 100 pounds of tension, so if you don't have that tension that could explain why they are 5/8" short from the measurement that they were made to.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

xrenox said:


> Rick did call and leave a message I called him back to confirm but appears they made strings for the wrong bow. *headsmack* Which sounds iffy since Mathews has no string thats 58 1/2, though he said it had shrunk from 59 1/8 to the packaged 58 1/2. Sounds strange but I will give him the benefit of the doubt. Either way strings are in the mail back to VT, lesson learned the hard way. If you need it right the first time go factory!!! If you have time to 'experiment' then try the smaller custom builders.


You're sadly mistaken if you believe that factory strings are better than a custom set.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

jmann28 said:


> You're sadly mistaken if you believe that factory strings are better than a custom set.


Lets not start spouting opinions here, a custom set thats wrong or a factory set thats right. The potential for speed or slight longer wear is nothing if they are not correct.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

xrenox said:


> Lets not start spouting opinions here, a custom set thats wrong or a factory set thats right. The potential for speed or slight longer wear is nothing if they are not correct.


Its a fact, not an opinion.


----------



## TscottEVO26 (Sep 14, 2012)

I received my VT Strings in 5 days from ordering came perfect! not to mention the performance increase!


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

jmann28 said:


> You're sadly mistaken if you believe that factory strings are better than a custom set.


I think that would depend greatly on who made them as all factory and/or custom sets are not created equally... With regard to Mathews strings... from the one's I've seen they are not bad at all. The new Hoyt's are very good also. Many of the bow manufacture's are now actually using some of the custom house's to produce their strings. Of course with high volume some quality issues may pop up? I have a new PSE on order. I'll post how good or bad the America's Best strings are when it arrives.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

xrenox said:


> Rick did call and leave a message I called him back to confirm but appears they made strings for the wrong bow. *headsmack* Which sounds iffy since Mathews has no string thats 58 1/2, though he said it had shrunk from 59 1/8 to the packaged 58 1/2. Sounds strange but I will give him the benefit of the doubt. Either way strings are in the mail back to VT, lesson learned the hard way. If you need it right the first time go factory!!! If you have time to 'experiment' then try the smaller custom builders.


Or you could make your own. I learned a long time ago that nobody cares as much about my stuff as I do...


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

EPLC said:


> I think that would depend greatly on who made them as all factory and/or custom sets are not created equally... With regard to Mathews strings... from the one's I've seen they are not bad at all. The new Hoyt's are very good also. Many of the bow manufacture's are now actually using some of the custom house's to produce their strings. Of course with high volume some quality issues may pop up? I have a new PSE on order. I'll post how good or bad the America's Best strings are when it arrives.


I think the Mathews Genuine Bowstrings are going to be great, they come with the speed buttons which are factory and not installed on custom strings. Needed or not I never assume I know more about bow manufacturing than Mathews, PSE, Hoyt or any number of other companies out there. If they put it on the strings there must be some reason for it. They may be slightly slower (maybe), not last as long( maybe) or not as quiet (target bow so not important) but I highly doubt I will be a better archer with custom strings. Nor do I believe I can jump like Jordan with his shoes. The other bowshop in my area sells America's Best Bowstrings I may give them a try at some point however, they really talk them up at that shop. 




EPLC said:


> Or you could make your own. I learned a long time ago that nobody cares as much about my stuff as I do...


That is so true!!!


----------



## np205 (Jan 19, 2013)

Have VT strings and Rests, good stuff.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Limb driver pro v as good as they come...I am looking for another one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

xrenox said:


> Either way, I am done with this issue. This thread has served it's purpose.


Thought you were done with this whiny baby thread?? then why are you continually posting up responses to everyone else telling you that your way out of line and all you keep doing is irrationally blurting out some lame response thats completely invalid??? when one person is vs the rest its pretty clear where the problem trully is, and its not VT or everyone else's responses, its 100% you......



yotebuster1200 said:


> I think this is a very immature response to a problem.


Couldnt have said it better, it is totally this.....anyone that doesnt understand that its a part of life for mistakes or miscommunication to happen is living in space with the martians.... LOL


----------



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

The Vapor Trail strings and cables I have ordered in the past fit perfect and the bow was faster. I am sure they will correct the mistake ASAP!


----------



## hoytcharger2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe you should monitor your equipment better and you wouldn't be out for there weeks .....you sound like my 9 year old daughter


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

xrenox said:


> Lets see you throw the same crap excuse on something other than archery equipment. Order a part for your car that comes in wrong and leaves you afoot for three weeks and be chill about it.
> 
> Not interested in them making it right. Notifying fellow readers to the issue and replacing my strings with MGB like I should have in the first place. I wouldn't trust the cables or the new strings either.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


Maybe you shouldn't have waited until your factory great Mathews strings were falling apart before you ordered new ones. HMM.:mg:


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

I hope he doesnt get new strings at Mathews specs because there lengths are not close to being rite.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

hoytcharger2013 said:


> Maybe you should monitor your equipment better and you wouldn't be out for there weeks .....you sound like my 9 year old daughter





jpd350 said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have waited until your factory great Mathews strings were falling apart before you ordered new ones. HMM.:mg:


Read the whole thread kids. Wont do the reading for you.

Mathews strings tuned in less than 15 min. Shop has been open for 12 years and not one case of MGB being wrong. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, this was an interesting read. Where to start....

First, not everything is perfect. That's life, mistakes are made, it's how they own up to/correct the mistake that makes a great company. 

Second, if they aren't open wait until they are. It sucks, but it happens, deal with it. 

Third, you obviously made a mistake in the ordering which helped cause this. You even said "closest option" I believe. I'm new to archery, but even I know if its not perfectly right the. It won't work. Make a phone call to the company, talk to a person and get everything right to save headache later. 

Fourth, dont cry like a baby on the Internet because something dust go your way. You missed a tournament. That sucks, and I feel your pain, but come on. It's also a part of improper planning. 

Fifth, ears talked about how it wasn't even 1 1/2 weeks after initial order date, not 3 weeks. Making up random numbers that are false doesnt help your case. It only hurts it.


I read this thread because I am in the market for new strings, and I was looking at the Vaportrail, so I thought I would be safe and read up on them. This doesn't hinder me in the sleazy, in fact with the way ears remained professional and courteous I will definitely give them a try now.

Lol. You just made them a customer. How does that make you feel?


--Alex


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

I apologize for the small grammatical errors. My iPhone decided to use spellcheck on me. I meant slightest, not sleazy, and doesn't instead of dust. 


--Alex


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Foxtrot92000 said:


> Well, this was an interesting read. Where to start....
> 
> First, not everything is perfect. That's life, mistakes are made, it's how they own up to/correct the mistake that makes a great company.
> 
> ...


I am guessing MGB should thank vaportrail for making a believer of their strings???


----------



## mjsteps (Jun 2, 2012)

A few months back was looking for new string and yoke cable. I know there are some great string makers on A.T but decieded on using Vapor Trail. I sent an email to customer service with some questions. I got an immediate response, in fact they even asked if I needed more assistance to call them. Well I did, got right through talked to someone their, they wallked me through exactly what I was looking for. Great customer service, nice strings, prompt service, could not be happier.


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

xrenox said:


> I am guessing MGB should thank vaportrail for making a believer of their strings???


If the product I order is correct and satisfactory, I'll thank the men or women who made and delivered it, not someone who rants angrily on the Internet about how terrible said company is. I really doubt that a company where this is the first negative thread I've seen of needs this sort of commenting to better their products or processes. I'm sure all of the credit will go to the makers; the people who earned it. 

So you will not hear me say "your welcome" but rather "have a nice day."



--Alex


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

After reading this I would buy vaportrail no problem. 
Mistakes happen, they get back to you the first business day after your complaint and willing to send new strings the same day. 

I had strings ordered from one of the makers on AT once and they were wrong also. But I was told I had to send them back (a few days), wait for them to be measured, wait for new ones to be made (a few days) and then shipped back to me.

I would have waited for them to fix it, the Mathews strings are crap IMO


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

Good hope you enjoy the strings.

Look for me on the range ill be the guy drilling x's with the Mathews crap strings. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

xrenox said:


> Either way, I am done with this issue. This thread has served it's purpose.


THEN STOP it has served its purpous, WE know the VT is human, their comitted to making things right when they accidently go wrong, and YOU dont understand anything thats just plain common sense...... IT has served it purpous.... please be gone....



xrenox said:


> Good hope you enjoy the strings.
> 
> Look for me on the range ill be the guy drilling x's with the Mathews crap strings.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


LMAO......to each his own.....


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Mathews stock strings better than vt's....bwahahahaha,only a nube archer would ever claim such rediculousness...hows about you take your whole 30 some odd whiny posts to a forum of dummies without years of experience dealing with both vt and mathews maybe then your comments will taken seriously... or atleast belived due to the lack of knowledge and inexperience...btw if your the guy on the line drilln x's with your 180 degree rotated peep,and unraveled serving...then ill be the guy right behind you bustn your nocks..ill even take the strings off that i personally build,and put on a set of vt's just to rub salt into the wound a lil more...now get on with your life,your obviously not even close to the same league or remotely as knowledgeable as most of us here...


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

bucks/bulls said:


> Mathews stock strings better than vt's....bwahahahaha,only a nube archer would ever claim such rediculousness...hows about you take your whole 30 some odd whiny posts to a forum of dummies without years of experience dealing with both vt and mathews maybe then your comments will taken seriously... or atleast belived due to the lack of knowledge and inexperience...btw if your the guy on the line drilln x's with your 180 degree rotated peep,and unraveled serving...then ill be the guy right behind you bustn your nocks..ill even take the strings off that i personally build,and put on a set of vt's just to rub salt into the wound a lil more...now get on with your life,your obviously not even close to the same league or remotely as knowledgeable as most of us here...


Seriously your a idiot. I shoot in a town with 'FOUR' mathews pro shooters. One has won the world asa twice and uses mathews genuine bowstrings. Lets go to the range and Ill eat you up and I know he will !!! I guarantee if they weren't good strings Mathews would NOT put them on the bows. That's a guarantee. I have never had peep rotation from any Mathews strings be it zebra, tiger, mgb or otherwise. Obviously your knowledge is the one in question now. I'm not saying mathews stock are better, but hell they are the right length and at the VERY LEAST, as good as a VT string. Too bad it took 100 bucks to learn that but hey life is about learning. I have learned my lesson, obviously you still have a few more lessons to learn yourself, because if you think there is no way someone can beat you with stock strings, your high!!!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Awwwwe is the lil whinny gonna show us some tears now?? Glad i hit a tender spot..1st off if you want to refer to anyone as an idiot then i suggest you look in the mirror and repeat it over and over till you lose your voice...2ndly just because you claim you have 4 susposed pros in your "town" doesnt make you a pro..thousands of experienced archers post negative feedback on this forum about matty strings every year so how is it theyre so good again???i dont recall ever seeing a negative thing posted about vt....i make a good living replacing mathews strings,with my custom builts as im sure many other string makers including vt do aswell..as for the pros only shooting mathews strings,im pretty sure thats part of theyre contract!so not like they have a choice,and im sure theyre strings get a lil more attention than mass production strings..not that id expect a nube to understand the processes of string building or anything...i mean clearly youve obviously got 30+ years of archery under your belt,which is why this seems to be your 1st custom string purchase..not to mention you have to rely on a shop for all your info and knowledge...yep you deffinately know more than me..maybe you should become a stand up comedian,cause your pretty funny..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

I usually don't take part in these threads but you my friend are the biggest ***** bag I've EVER seen on the internet....and for that you get a :first:

VT tried to make right and fix the issue but you continued to whine and ***** like a 3 year old....miserable folks out there.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

bucks/bulls said:


> Awwwwe is the lil whinny gonna show us some tears now?? Glad i hit a tender spot..1st off if you want to refer to anyone as an idiot then i suggest you look in the mirror and repeat it over and over till you lose your voice...2ndly just because you claim you have 4 susposed pros in your "town" doesnt make you a pro..thousands of experienced archers post negative feedback on this forum about matty strings every year so how is it theyre so good again???i dont recall ever seeing a negative thing posted about vt....i make a good living replacing mathews strings,with my custom builts as im sure many other string makers including vt do aswell..as for the pros only shooting mathews strings,im pretty sure thats part of theyre contract!so not like they have a choice,and im sure theyre strings get a lil more attention than mass production strings..not that id expect a nube to understand the processes of string building or anything...i mean clearly youve obviously got 30+ years of archery under your belt,which is why this seems to be your 1st custom string purchase..not to mention you have to rely on a shop for all your info and knowledge...yep you deffinately know more than me..maybe you should become a stand up comedian,cause your pretty funny..
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


I call you a idiot because as the quote above and the other half dozen of the post I have read from you shows you can't put together a thread that is readable. I admit I am not english wiz but my god man you are typing in elementary level. Ya I know much more than you because obviously I can learn and spell both of which you cannot. Go take some classes come back and let us debate again when one can read what you type.

?i dont recall ever seeing a negative thing posted about vt

Read back through the thread are at least 4 others posting similar complains in THIS thread, oops sorry have your wife read it to you *blush*.

Thanks have a nice day!!!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Idiot im also typing on a cell phone..if youve read my posts than by now its clear that i am waaaaaay more advanced and experienced than you.. do yourself a favor and change your handle or just log off and stay that way...better yet do us all that favor..btw my spelling can be corrected..to bad in your case stupid is an uncureable disease...good luck with your back yard neighborhood tourneys...im sure the local 4h and nasp shooters could use the confidence boost in beating an adult..(regaurdless of childish you act)..


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

bucks/bulls said:


> Idiot im also typing on a cell phone..if youve read my posts than by now its clear that i am waaaaaay more advanced and experienced than you.. do yourself a favor and change your handle or just log off and stay that way...better yet do us all that favor..btw my spelling can be corrected..to bad in your case stupid is an uncureable disease...good luck with your back yard neighborhood tourneys...im sure the local 4h and nasp shooters could use the confidence boost in beating an adult..(regaurdless of childish you act)..


So every post you've made here on AT has been via your phone. Nice try but no dice it's more than obviously your smarter, like leaving your stuff in the back of your truck rofl. Sign of pure genius there pal, come on throw out the insults bud I can do this with better grammar than you all day!!!


----------



## Foxtrot92000 (Dec 24, 2012)

There's no real use debating proper grammar, punctuation, and sentence structure on an Internet forum. People hardly talk with proper sentence structure anymore, much less type it.


--Alex


----------



## timike (Mar 4, 2006)

xrenox, are you buck21?


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

I love it when the "me, me, me" mentality causes someone to lose sight of the big picture. Anytime you are dealing with humans you enter the chance for human error. It happens. 
Vapor Trail is a great company with great products and customer service.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

timike said:


> xrenox, are you buck21?


Not sure exactly what you mean, but if your asking if I have another AT handle or forum handle no.


----------



## xrenox (Dec 13, 2011)

RxBowhunter said:


> I love it when the "me, me, me" mentality causes someone to lose sight of the big picture. Anytime you are dealing with humans you enter the chance for human error. It happens.
> Vapor Trail is a great company with great products and customer service.


Human error can be overcome with redundancy (as well as any other form of error be it computer or mechanical for that matter). Reason most companies employee QA.


----------

